# Newbie trying to wire optosensors



## Trainer4346 (Dec 13, 2020)

I’m not getting power to my circuit indicator lights nor my track. I’ve got something amiss. Please help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are various model optic sensors. Which are
you using?

Don


----------

